# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  اخر دروبي ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اخـــــــر دروبي ..~* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPbrxtTfkzA



*يابشر تكفون حلّو عن سمايه
مايصيب الهرج لو الهرج صوبي

كم سكت لكم بما فيه الكفاية
اشتموني لو زعلتوا واشمتوا بي

عيبوني واتركوني في عمايه
واتركوا لي واحدٍ يرضى عيوبي

اتركوا لي واحدٍ يمسح شقايه
كل ماحط الزمن دوبه و دوبي

ذاك والله لا ذكرت انه ورايه
أشعر ان الكون كله وسط ثوبي

يكفي انه لو يسولف للمراية
كنّ صوته يهمس لصورته ذوبي

كيف انا ما اذوب مادامه معايه
اسمعه واسهر معه لاخر ذنوبي

كل ما قال: السهر درب الغواية
قلت: كله من عيونك هبّلوا بي

كل ماقال: الخطا ماهو خطايه 
قلت له: قل للعيون السود توبي

ضيعتني واسأل الله الهداية
وين اجيب العقل؟؟اجيبه من جيوبي!

من يعرفك ما يدل العقل رايه
ياشروق العمر مدري يا غروبي

أذكر انك كنت لي مثل الهواية
لو تروح ولو تجي يبقى شحوبي

بس مدري كيف صرت اليوم غاية
صرت اجي واروح مدري عن دروبي

يا بعد عمر الكتابة والقراية
يا الشمالي يابو الملح الجنوبي

لا قريت اللي كتبته يا رجايه
رح وبلّغ ربعي اللي جننوبي

قل لهم يمكن يخلّون الوشاية
وان تمادوا خلّهم مهمها حكوا بي

انت خلك بس فـ الدنيا عزايه
لا تفكر فـ العواذل وانت صوبي

ادري انّه كل درب وله نهاية 
بس انا باقي معك لاخر دروبي
*

----------

